# Leaning Post Rear Seat for Aluminum Center Console



## Lowe 2070 CC

It seems like nobody knows what aluminum CC's look like, as everytime you mention wanting some type of leaning post they kick you over to the offshore/bayboat forum and start showing you $1000 white vinyl and shiny aluminum posts to bolt to your floor.

Reality is, there isn't room between the console and rear deck. You can't just sit on the rear deck, because then you can't see. Then again, I get tired of always standing, with no support, especially when it's rough. I'd like to lean back, if not sit occasionally.

Then there is the fact that my boat is Camo, not white.

Essentially i'm looking to build something 8-12" higher than my rear deck that I can mount a bench seat on top of, 36-48" wide.

I've seen enough folks hear and elsewhere bring up the topic so I thought I'd throw it out there. Who here has custom fabbed a leaning post/rear seat to work within the constraints of their console and rear deck? I'd love to see pics if you've got any.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Would a flip and fish type seat work for you - something like what G3 puts in thier CCs? Or are you strictly looking for a standing leaning post?


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Nowhere to put it. there is about 20" between my console and rear deck for your feet/knees, that and the fact that the flip/flop cooler seat would be no higher than my current deck. 

I have actually placed a cooler on the rear deck and leaned on the edge of it though. It's a little too high.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I'm going through this idea out there. 

What about an aluminum box, hinged lid, mount a bench seat to the top of that? Get storage and seat/backrest.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

That's a thought. Whatever I use has to go on top of the rear deck, so it would be shallow storage. 

On the G3 there is about 36" between the rear deck and the console. Thus you can slide a cooler or storage box in there and still have 16-18" of space left for you to stand. On the Lowe there is only 20" between the deck and console to begin with (the tradeoff is I get more open floor in front of the console). Thus anything you put between them eliminates your spot to stand. There is also a raised hump in the Lowe where the wiring and controls run that prevent anything from sitting flush.

So, the rear deck is the logical and comfortable place to sit, it's just a foot too low.


----------



## RivRunR

Maybe you could make or buy something like an aluminum truck box? Some of those are pretty shallow, but you'd have to mount a cushion or something on top somehow.
Like a Top Mount Box ? That one is 48 x 12 3/4 x 16, so you could lay it on it's back for a 12" height.

There's also some Alumacraft storage boxes at AK McCallum that might work.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Take some pics of what your working with and post them. I'd like to see how the inside of your boat is setup.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

These are stock shots from Lowe. While they make the rear deck look like the place to sit, it is too low to see well, and impossible if someone sits in front of the console. So you end up standing most of the time, which I prefer anyway, but you have nothing to lean back on.

You can stand or sit but nothing in between.

Don't get me wrong here, I love to boat, the open space, the stability, everything but the lack of visibility if I sit, and lack of support if I stand.


----------



## Byrdmen

Looked high and low and have found only this post covering what I am considering, and would like you opinions.

I have an 1870 Weldcraft aluminum center console with a 115 Yamaha. We use it for fishing and family riding/skiing/ wakeboarding. Like most center consoles, seating space is short. Would like to add seating space behind the wheel to allow for two people to sit and a more comfortable seating postioon while driving.

Since the rear casting platform is right behind the helm, the drivers seat is very short, not matching many of the available seats. A custom made seat/ leaning post (with very short legs) starts at $1000.

I was considering installing an aluminum tool box and adding a cushion on top for a better driving position and room for another at the wheel. I would be mounting the toolbox on plastic or rubber spacers so water wouldn't be trapped between it and the boat and to reduce vibrations. The cushion would be attached to a piece of marine plywood that would be attached to the lid. If I really got bold, I would have two aluminum "arms" bent and I could add a back tot eh bench also made from a cushion on plywood.

The whole boat:






Seating position:





Toolbox I am considering is a Delta model 429000, https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Champion-429000-Aluminum-Portable/dp/B00164VHGU.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

I feel your pain. It amazes me that if you search the web, there are numerous posts from folks looking for some type of leaning post but no one out there is addressing the need. I suppose the market is still too small. 

Like you I found that the places that would custom build something wanted $800-$1000. Which I just can't see. I'm looking at a removable setup using a 48" Tempress folding bench seat.

Good luck and post up your results.


----------



## Byrdmen

I like that 48" bench seat idea.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Pretty sweet: https://ryderracks.com/marine/camou...t/attachment/high-speed-welding-1412_800x600/


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Pretty sweet: https://ryderracks.com/marine/camou...t/attachment/high-speed-welding-1412_800x600/




Bare minimum for that in silver and white, no camo, no black powdercoat, no backrest is $850 shipped. By the time you add backrest ($250), powdercoat ($200), camo ($150) and custom dimensions you're pushing $1500. I have no doubt that they do quality work, it just seems steep to me.


----------



## Bass n flats

What about something like these. This is the xpress style that they put on the bay boats. It would ALS be something that a local fabricator could put together

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/392535-leaning-post.html
https://forums.iboats.com/boat-restoration-building-hull-repair/custom-leaning-post-alum-cc-jon-boat-386414.html


----------



## reedjj

I was just about to suggest the xpress style..Glad I scrolled down. If that model is still too far fwd you could always get someone to fab you one that has a slight backward "S" bend.


----------



## reedjj

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Pretty sweet: https://ryderracks.com/marine/camou...t/attachment/high-speed-welding-1412_800x600/



That would be awesome on your G3 1656CCJ RiverBottomOutdoors. slide a cooler right under it! I have been eyeing that one myself for whatever FWD Console jet boat I get. I don't like the alum box seats. Plus the wife doesn't want to sit in the back alone...LOL

Sorry for the hijack. Im done.


----------



## juggernot

I like the toolbox idea, you might be able to attach a seat/backrest to it also, and you can't have too much storage on a boat! Might have to move the seat pedistal base towards the stern.


----------



## Byrdmen

After looking at all the ideas and suggestions, I decided on a simple leaning post from thi thread:

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/392535-leaning-post.html

I sent an email to a fabricator just a couple miles from the house and he figured $400-450. I am on his schedule for 4/18 and hope to have it back by the following Monday. I'll post the finished product and pics when I get it back.


----------



## Bailey Boat

Sorry I came into this thread so late. Years ago I had a DuraCraft 21' w/center console and experienced the same issues you mentioned. Their solution was a shallow storage box (12 deep, 16 wide and probably 48 or so side to side) with your choice of a solid bench type seat or 2 individual seats and it was under 300.00 complete. Check a dealer or maybe the DuraCraft website.....assuming they are still in business???


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

+2 about my being late. I liked your solution, it is one I had not seen.
Here is one I had made custom by a guy in tarpon springs that also makes towers.
I can sit back and still reach the wheel, has 4 launchers, but was $550 by the time it was done.




Jerry


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

$550 is more than reasonable. I need one about 8"-10" tall though as it will sit on my rear deck. No one local builds towers or posts so a run to the coast may be in order!


----------



## PSG-1

You mean something like this?






In rear position:





Flipped forward. It can go forward one more notch.




Ratcheting mechanism, made from 1/4" stainless flat stock.




I couldn't find any factory-made seats that were the right width for my boat, so, I made this one. 

Seat frame is made of aluminum angle. The seat cushion cost about 80 dollars to have made at an upholstery shop. It's 8 inches thick, lots of support for long rides.


The swingback/leaning post part is made from 2" x 3/8" aluminum flat stock, with a top, center and bottom rung, made from 1" x sch 40 aluminum pipe, inset into the flat stock, for max. weld strength. Those rungs form the frame for the foam and upholstery to attach to. Upholsterer charged me 200 dollars for that. The flat bars that form the sides have elongated slots that allow the up-and-down movement to move it into the different ratchet positions.

I think I have about 150 dollars in the aluminum. So, that, and about 300 total for upholstery, and then about 3-4 hours of labor/welding. Altogether, probably around 700-800 dollars, but worth every penny! I absolutely love this seat! 

I previously had a single pedestal type seat, it was fairly comfortable, but not like this one. And the boat never looked right with the pedestal seat.





See what I mean?





Like I said, I love this bench seat/leaning post! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Jonboat Jerry said:


> +2 about my being late. I liked your solution, it is one I had not seen.
> Here is one I had made custom by a guy in tarpon springs that also makes towers.
> I can sit back and still reach the wheel, has 4 launchers, but was $550 by the time it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry




Would love something like this but only 10" tall legs, green or tan vinyl and no rocket launchers.


----------



## Byrdmen

As promised:

Took the boat to a local fabricator, for $450 plus tax he built me a simple leaning post. I expected something simple to stand and lean on, he sized it perfectly so that I can also sit up on it with my feet on the gas tank. Just need the weather/little league/work to all line up so I can try it out on the lake. Also installed a Fishmaster T-top, looks great and seems sturdy, just need to try it out also.


----------



## mbweimar

Nice!!! How much weight did that add?


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Looks good! my first estimate had the upholstery costing more than that, let alone the fab work. Waiting for another quote on cushions.


----------



## Byrdmen

At first I was a little shocked at the $450 estimate, but post looks good and I am still impressed with his design, fits great.

I have no idea about the weight of the leaning post, if I had to guess I would estimate around 20 pounds. The T-top has a shipped weight of 80 pounds.

Now I just need the winds to die down tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Finally addressed my leaning post woes. Chased several alternatives, but the upholstery costs always seemed way too high. Finally found a guy in Ft. Myers, FL who offered to build to my specs and ship for $500. Here is the finished product.

Camo upholstery would have been nice but also would have added $75 to the price and likely would have faded, so we went with tan.


----------

